# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Classic English Literature

## drpsycho

Let us discuss about the classic writers of english literature.

----------


## Santi

Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor Dostoevsky
The Grapes of Wrath by John Steinbeck
Middlemarch by George Eliot
Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy
Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe
The Trial by Franz Kafka
A Tale of Two Cities  by Charles Dickens

ithoke vayikanam vayikanam ennu kore kalam aayi vicharikunnu ..nadakumo entho

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor Dostoevsky
> The Grapes of Wrath by John Steinbeck
> Middlemarch by George Eliot
> Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy
> Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe
> The Trial by Franz Kafka
> A Tale of Two Cities  by Charles Dickens
> 
> ithoke vayikanam vayikanam ennu kore kalam aayi vicharikunnu ..nadakumo entho


njanum....btw tale of two cities 2 pages vaayichittundu.... onnu appurathekku nokki pinne bookilekku varumbozhekkum etha,evideya nirthiyathennu oru roopavum illathe vannappol poottiketti vechu...

----------


## E Y E M A X

> Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor Dostoevsky
> The Grapes of Wrath by John Steinbeck
> Middlemarch by George Eliot
> Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy
> Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe
> The Trial by Franz Kafka
> A Tale of Two Cities  by Charles Dickens
> 
> ithoke vayikanam vayikanam ennu kore kalam aayi vicharikunnu ..nadakumo entho


dostovskyum tolstoyum okke russian bhashayil alliyo ezhutheerunnathu  :drunken:

----------


## Santi

> dostovskyum tolstoyum okke russian bhashayil alliyo ezhutheerunnathu


atha njan vayichu manasilavan oru budhimutu thoniye

----------


## Harry

> njanum....btw tale of two cities 2 pages vaayichittundu.... onnu appurathekku nokki pinne bookilekku varumbozhekkum etha,evideya nirthiyathennu oru roopavum illathe vannappol poottiketti vechu...


pico classic vaayichittundu  :Liar:

----------


## Spunky

All time favorites..

♥  Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte 
♥  Wuthering Heights - Emily Bronte 
♥  Robinson Crusoe  - Daniel Defoe 
♥  Emma - Jane Austen
♥  David Copperfield - Charles Dickens
♥  Little Women - Louisa M. Alcott 
♥  The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain 
♥  Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson 
♥  The Thirty-Nine Steps - John Buchan 
♥  Journey to the End of the Night Louis - Ferdinand Celine 
♥  Frankenstein - Mary Shelley 
♥  The Three Musketeers - Alexandre Dumas 
♥  Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen 
♥  A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens

----------


## maryland

> Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor Dostoevsky
> The Grapes of Wrath by John Steinbeck
> Middlemarch by George Eliot
> Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy
> Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe
> The Trial by Franz Kafka
> A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens
> 
> ithoke vayikanam vayikanam ennu kore kalam aayi vicharikunnu ..nadakumo entho


 deivam sahaayichu ithil orennam polum njaan vaayichittilla... :Joker:

----------


## maryland

> All time favorites..
> 
> ♥ Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte 
> ♥ Wuthering Heights - Emily Bronte 
> ♥ Robinson Crusoe - Daniel Defoe 
> ♥ Emma - Jane Austen
> ♥ David Copperfield - Charles Dickens
> ♥ Little Women - Louisa M. Alcott 
> ♥ The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain 
> ...


 ithil orennam njaan padichittundu...
The Three Muskateers...
D'Artenon, etc... :Thumbup:

----------


## Spunky

> deivam sahaayichu ithil orennam polum njaan vaayichittilla...


Orennam ozhichu baaki onnum njanum vayichittila  :Maxim: 




> ithil orennam njaan padichittundu...
> The Three Muskateers...
> D'Artenon, etc...


Athos, Porthos, and Aramis ... "One for all, and all for one"  :Yeye:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## maryland

> *Orennam ozhichu baaki onnum njanum vayichittila* 
> 
> 
> 
> Athos, Porthos, and Aramis ... "One for all, and all for one"


 ethaanu vaayichittullathu...?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Spunky

> ethaanu vaayichittullathu...?


A tale of 2 cities  chechi.. athu ente list-ilum unduu  :Bball:

----------


## drpsycho

*Charles Dickens*



Born Charles John Huffam Dickens
7 February 1812

  Died 9 June 1870 (aged 58
Biography
Charles Dickens was born on February 7, 1812, the son of  John and Elizabeth Dickens.  John Dickens was a clerk in the Naval Pay  Office. He had a poor head for finances, and in 1824 found himself  imprisoned for debt.  His wife and children, with the exception of  Charles, who was put to work at  Warren's Blacking Factory,  joined him in the Marshalsea Prison.  When the family finances were put  at least partly to rights and his father was released, the  twelve-year-old  Dickens, already scarred psychologically by the experience, was further  wounded by his mother's insistence that he continue to work at the  factory.   His father, however, rescued him from that fate, and between  1824 and 1827 Dickens was a day pupil at a school in London.  At  fifteen, he found employment as an office boy at an attorney's, while he  studied shorthand at night.  His brief stint at the Blacking Factory haunted him all of his life — he spoke of it only to his wife and to his closest friend, John Forster  — but the dark secret became a source both of creative energy and of  the preoccupation with the themes of alienation and betrayal which would  emerge, most notably, in David Copperfield and in Great Expectations.         In 1829 he became a free-lance reporter at Doctor's Commons Courts,  and in 1830 he met and fell in love with Maria Beadnell, the daughter  of a banker.  By 1832 he had become a very successful shorthand reporter  of Parliamentary debates in the House of Commons, and began work as a  reporter for a newspaper.  


         In 1833 his relationship with Maria Beadnell ended, probably  because her parents did not think him a good match (a not very  flattering version of her would appear years later in Little Dorrit).   In the same year his first published story appeared, and was followed,  very shortly thereafter, by a number of other stories and sketches.  In  1834, still a newspaper reporter, he adopted the soon to be famous pseudonym "Boz."  His impecunious father (who was the original of Mr. Micawber in David Copperfield,  as Dickens's mother was the original for the querulous Mrs. Nickleby)  was once again arrested for debt, and Charles, much to his chagrin, was  forced to come to his aid.  Later in his life both of his parents (and  his brothers) were frequently after him for money.  In 1835 he met and  became engaged to Catherine Hogarth.
         The first series of Sketches by Boz  was published in 1836, and that same year Dickens was hired to write  short texts to accompany a series of humorous sporting illustrations by  Robert Seymour, a popular artist.  Seymour committed suicide after the  second number, however, and under these peculiar circumstances Dickens  altered the initial conception of The Pickwick Papers  , which became a novel (illustrated by Hablot K. Browne, "Phiz," whose association with Dickens would continue for many years).  The Pickwick Papers  continued in monthly parts through November 1837, and, to everyone's  surprise, it became an enormous popular success.  Dickens proceeded to  marry Catherine Hogarth on April 2, 1836, and during the same year he  became editor of Bentley's Miscellany, published (in December) the second series of Sketches by Boz, and met John Forster, who would become his closest friend and confidant as well as his first biographer.

       After the success of Pickwick, Dickens  embarked on a full-time career as a novelist, producing work of  increasing complexity at an incredible rate, although he continued, as  well, his journalistic and editorial activities.  Oliver Twist  was begun in 1837, and continued in monthly parts until April 1839.  It  was in 1837, too, that Catherine's younger sister Mary, whom Dickens  idolized, died.  She too would appear, in various guises, in Dickens's  later fiction.  A son, Charles, the first of ten children, was born in  the same year.  
     Nicholas Nickleby got underway in 1838, and continued through October 1839, in which year Dickens resigned as editor of Bentley's Miscellany.  The first number of Master Humphrey's Clock appeared in 1840, and The Old Curiosity Shop, begun in Master Humphrey, continued through February 1841, when Dickens commenced Barnaby Rudge,  which continued through November of that year.  In 1842 he embarked on a  visit to Canada and the United States in which he advocated  international copyright (unscrupulous American publishers, in  particular, were pirating his works) and the abolition of slavery.  His American Notes,  which created a furor in America (he commented unfavorably, for one  thing, on the apparently universal — and, so far as Dickens was  concerned, highly distasteful — American predilection for chewing  tobacco and spitting the juice), appeared in October of that year.  Martin Chuzzlewit, part of which was set in a not very flatteringly portrayed America, was begun in 1843, and ran through July 1844.   A Christmas Carol,  the first of Dickens's enormously successful Christmas books — each,  though they grew progressively darker, intended as "a whimsical sort of  masque intended to awaken loving and forbearing thoughts" — appeared in  December 1844. 
      In that same year, Dickens and his family toured Italy, and were much  abroad, in Italy, Switzerland, and France, until 1847.   Dickens  returned to London in December 1844, when The Chimes  was published, and then went back to Italy, not to return to England  until July of 1845.  1845 also brought the debut of Dickens's amateur  theatrical company, which would occupy a great deal of his time from  then on.  The Cricket and the Hearth, a third Christmas book, was published in December, and his Pictures From Italy appeared in 1846 in the "Daily News," a paper which Dickens founded and of which, for a short time, he was the editor.   
             In 1847, in Switzerland, Dickens began Dombey and Son, which ran until April 1848.  The Battle of Life  appeared in December of that year.  In 1848 Dickens also wrote an  autobiographical fragment, directed and acted in a number of amateur  theatricals, and published what would be his last Christmas book, The Haunted Man, in December.  1849 saw the birth of David Copperfield, which would run through November 1850.   In that year, too, Dickens founded and installed himself as editor of the weekly Household Words, which would be succeeded, in 1859, by All the Year Round, which he edited until his death.  1851 found him at work on Bleak House, which appeared monthly from 1852 until September 1853.
           In 1853 he toured Italy with Augustus Egg and Wilkie Collins, and gave, upon his return to England, the first of many public readings from his own works.   Hard Times began to appear weekly in Household Words  in 1854, and continued until August.  Dickens's family spent the summer  and the fall in Boulogne.  In 1855 they arrived in Paris in October,  and Dickens began Little Dorrit, which continued in monthly parts until June 1857.  In 1856 Dickens and Wilkie Collins collaborated on a play, The Frozen Deep, and Dickens purchased Gad's Hill, an estate he had admired since childhood.  
      The Dickens family spent the summer of 1857 at a renovated Gad's  Hill.  Hans Christian Anderson, whose fairy tales Dickens admired  greatly, visited them there and quickly wore out his welcome.    Dickens's theatrical company performed The Frozen Deep for the Queen, and when a young actress named Ellen Ternan   joined the cast in August, Dickens fell in love with her.  In 1858, in  London, Dickens undertook his first public readings for pay, and  quarreled with his old friend and rival, the great novelist Thackeray.   More importantly, it was in that year that, after a long period of  difficulties, he separated from his wife.  They had been for many years  "tempermentally unsuited" to each other.  Dickens, charming and  brilliant though he was, was also fundamentally insecure emotionally,  and must have been extraordinarily difficult to live with.  
    In 1859 his London readings continued, and he began a new weekly, All the Year Round.  The first installment of A Tale of Two Cities  appeared in the opening number, and the novel continued through  November.  By 1860, the Dickens family had taken up residence at Gad's  Hill.  Dickens, during a period of retrospection, burned many personal  letters, and re-read his own David Copperfield, the most autobiographical of his novels, before beginning Great Expectations, which appeared weekly until August 1861.
           1861 found Dickens embarking upon another series of public readings  in London, readings which would continue through the next year.  In  1863, he did public readings both in Paris and London, and reconciled  with Thackeray just before the latter's death.  Our Mutual Friend was begun in 1864, and appeared monthly until November 1865.  Dickens was in poor health, due largely to consistent overwork.  
             In 1865, an incident occurred which disturbed Dickens greatly, both  psychologically and physically: Dickens and Ellen Ternan, returning  from a Paris holiday, were badly shaken up in a railway accident in  which a number of people were injured.
           1866 brought another series of public readings, this time in  various locations in England and Scotland, and still more public  readings, in England and Ireland, were undertaken in 1867.  Dickens was  now really unwell but carried on, compulsively, against his doctor's  advice.  Late in the year he embarked on an American reading tour, which  continued into 1868.  Dickens's health was worsening, but he took over  still another physically and mentally exhausting task, editorial duties  at All the Year Round.  
           During 1869, his readings continued, in England, Scotland, and  Ireland, until at last he collapsed, showing symptoms of mild stroke.   Further provincial readings were cancelled, but he began upon The Mystery of Edwin Drood.
       Dickens's final public readings took place in London in 1870.   He suffered another stroke on June 8 at Gad's Hill, after a full day's  work on Edwin Drood, and died the next day.  He was buried at Westminster Abbey on June 14, and the last episode of the unfinished Mystery of Edwin Drood appeared in September.

----------


## drpsycho

*Charles Dickens Bibliography

**Novels*

   Name of novel Publication Notes   _The Pickwick Papers_ Monthly serial, April 1836 to November 1837[1] 
_The Adventures of Oliver Twist_ Monthly serial in _Bentley's Miscellany_, February 1837 to April 1839 
_The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby_ Monthly serial, April 1838 to October 1839 
_The Old Curiosity Shop_ Weekly serial in _Master Humphrey's Clock_, April 25, 1840, to February 6, 1841 
_Barnaby Rudge: A Tale of the Riots of 'Eighty'_ Weekly serial in _Master Humphrey's Clock_, February 13, 1841, to November 27, 1841 
_A Christmas Carol_ 1843 
_The Life and Adventures of Martin Chuzzlewit_ Monthly serial, January 1843 to July 1844 
_The Chimes_ 1844 
_The Cricket on the Hearth_ 1845 
_The Battle of Life_ 1846 
_Dombey and Son_ Monthly serial, October 1846 to April 1848 
_The Haunted Man and the Ghost's Bargain_ 1848 
_David Copperfield_ Monthly serial, May 1849 to November 1850 
_Bleak House_ Monthly serial, March 1852 to September 1853 
_Hard Times: For These Times_ Weekly serial in _Household Words_, April 1, 1854, to August 12, 1854 
_Little Dorrit_ Monthly serial, December 1855 to June 1857 
_A Tale of Two Cities_ Weekly serial in _All the Year Round_, April 30, 1859, to November 26, 1859 
_Great Expectations_ Weekly serial in _All the Year Round_, December 1, 1860 to August 3, 1861 
_Our Mutual Friend_ Monthly serial, May 1864 to November 1865 
_The Mystery of Edwin Drood_ Monthly serial, April 1870 to September 1870. Only six of twelve planned numbers completed   * Short stories*


"The Lamplighter" (183 :Cool: "The Sewer-Dwelling Reptiles" (1841)"A Child's Dream of a Star" (1850)"Captain Murderer" (1850)"To be Read at Dusk" (1852)

"The Long Voyage" (1853)"Prince Bull" (1855)"Thousand and One Humbugs" (1855)"Hunted Down" (1859)"The Signal-Man" (1866)"George Silverman's Explanation" (186 :Cool: "Holiday Romance" (186 :Cool: 

"The Queer Chair" (part of The Pickwick Papers)"The Ghosts of the Mail" (part of The Pickwick Papers)"The Baron of Grogzwig" (part of Nicholas Nickleby)"A Madman's Manuscript" (part of The Pickwick Papers)"A Ghost in the Bride's Chamber" (part of The Lazy Tour of Two Idle Apprentices)"The Goblins who stole a Sexton" (part of The Pickwick Papers)
* Christmas short stories*


"A Christmas Tree" (1850)"What Christmas is, as We Grow Older" (1851)"The Poor Relation's Story" (1852)"The Child's Story" (1852)

"The Schoolboy's Story" (1853)"Nobody's Story" (1853)"Going into Society" (185 :Cool: "Somebody's Luggage" (1862)

"Mrs Lirriper's Lodgings" (1863)"Mrs Lirriper's Legacy" (1864)"Doctor Marigold's Prescriptions" (1865)
* Collaborative works*


"The Seven Poor Travellers" (1854) (with Wilkie Collins, Adelaide Procter, George Sala and Eliza Linton - about the Six Poor Travellers House)"The Holly-tree Inn" (1855) (with Wilkie Collins, William Howitt, Harriet Parr and Adelaide Procter)"The Wreck of the Golden Mary" (1856) (with Wilkie Collins, Adelaide Procter, Harriet Parr, Percy Fitzgerald and Reverend James White)"The Perils Of Certain English Prisoners" (1857) (with Wilkie Collins)"The Lazy Tour of Two Idle Apprentices" (1857) (with Wilkie Collins)"A House to Let" (185 :Cool:  (with Wilkie Collins, Elizabeth Gaskell and Adelaide Procter)"The Haunted House" (1859) (with Wilkie Collins, Elizabeth Gaskell, Adelaide Procter, George Sala and Hesba Stretton)"A Message from the Sea" (1860) (with Wilkie Collins, Robert Buchanan, Charles Allston Collins, Amelia Edwards and Harriet Parr)"Tom Tiddler's Ground" (1861) (with Wilkie Collins, Charles Allston Collins, Amelia Edwards and John Harwood)"The Trial for Murder" (1865) (with Charles Allston Collins)"Mugby Junction" (1866) (with Andrew Halliday, Hesba Stretton, Charles Allston Collins and Amelia Edwards)"No Thoroughfare" (1867) (with Wilkie Collins)
* Short story collections*


_Sketches by Boz_ (1836)_Sketches of Young Gentlemen_ (183 :Cool: _Sketches of Young Couples_ (1840)_Master Humphrey's Clock_ (1840-41)_Boots at the Holly-tree Inn: And Other Stories_ (185 :Cool: _Reprinted Pieces_ (1861)_The Mudfog Papers_ (1880) aka Mudfog and Other Sketches
* Nonfiction, poetry, and plays*


_Sunday Under Three Heads_ (1836)_The Village Coquettes_ (Plays, 1836)_The Fine Old English Gentleman_ (poetry, 1841)_American Notes: For General Circulation_ (1842)_Pictures from Italy_ (1846)_The Life of Our Lord: As written for his children_ (1849)_A Child's History of England_ (1853)

_The Frozen Deep_ (play, 1857)_The Uncommercial Traveller_ (1860-1869)_Speeches, Letters and Sayings_ (1870)_Letters of Charles Dickens to Wilkie Collins_ (1851-1870, pub. 1982)_The Complete Poems of Charles Dickens_ (1885)

----------


## jordan

russian literature >>>> english literature

----------


## Santi

> russian literature >>>> english literature


shaking kuntham kore ennathine cancel cheyyum

----------


## Harry

> *Charles Dickens Bibliography*
> 
> *Novels*
> 
> _The Adventures of Oliver Twist_ 
> _A Christmas Carol_ 
> _David Copperfield_ 
> _A Tale of Two Cities_ 
> _Great Expectations_


ithrayum vaayichu  :Sailor:

----------


## Santi

> ithrayum vaayichu


thread thudangi 2 divasam kondu 4 5 novel vayichallo ..ee pokku poyal 2 week kondu chamboorana chacharatha aakum..

----------


## jordan

> thread thudangi 2 divasam kondu 4 5 novel vayichallo ..ee pokku poyal 2 week kondu chamboorana chacharatha aakum..


 post vaayichu ennayarikkum mean cheyithathu ..:P

----------


## maryland

> thread thudangi 2 divasam kondu 4 5 novel vayichallo ..ee pokku poyal 2 week kondu chamboorana chacharatha aakum..


  :Homygod: 
google-il update cheythu ennaavum kavi uddheshichathu... :Suicide:

----------

